# Los Magnificos-San Antonio



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Registration is available at www.losmagnificos.org (click on the San Antonio tab)


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup from the 512!!


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

mrouija said:


> Registration is available at www.losmagnificos.org (click on the San Antonio tab)



if HEATWAVE is judging then I'm staying home!!! nothing against u guys but HEATWAVE is NO BUENO!!!


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Already registered! Should have my Monte Carlo ready my then.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey, its WEGO judged...not Heatwave judged...


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

indoor R outdoor show ?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

indoor and outdoor


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Cheap pre-registration prices....$30 - indoor (with 2 bands) or $20 - outdoor (with 2 bands)

www.losmagnificos.org


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Pre-registrations have been coming in...can't wait!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Indoor space is limited...you'll probably have to pre-register to get it...so get it in soon!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

PRE-REG AN READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tosin_nisot (Sep 19, 2011)

wzup guys...new here...im lead designer for the concert aspect of this show...


----------



## tosin_nisot (Sep 19, 2011)

ace hood added...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i will b there


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

one Month to go!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

It's gone be a good one


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Caspy said:


> It's gone be a good one


 Yea.......what he said!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

will be there RFFR :thumbsup:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Whats the move in time?


----------



## tosin_nisot (Sep 19, 2011)

here's the commercial...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

tosin_nisot said:


> here's the commercial...


Good looking commercial... Maybe we missed them somewhere... but did anyone see any custom cars in this commercial? It could just be that we're just a little slow around here...


----------



## 254BIGFISH (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

UnifieD will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## el toby (Sep 6, 2010)

nice:thumbsup:


tosin_nisot said:


> here's the commercial...


----------



## tosin_nisot (Sep 19, 2011)

streetseen.com said:


> Good looking commercial... Maybe we missed them somewhere... but did anyone see any custom cars in this commercial? It could just be that we're just a little slow around here...


this is the commercial for the concert aspect of the event...its 2 separate entities handling the car show side and the concert side...


----------



## tor (Sep 21, 2011)

*Address fro the San Antonio Event Center*

*Does any one have the physical address to the San Antonio Event Center? *


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Illegal Toys will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

8111 Meadowleaf
San Antonio, TX 78227

(Loop 410 & Marbach)


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looking at the Vegas results....looks like we will have the 2011 TRUCK OF THE YEAR, 2011 BIKE OF THE YEAR, and a resurrected legend "ALL WRAPPED UP" in the building!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

So the car hop will be the night before at porky's right????:|


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes, at Porky's on 410 and Callaghan on Saturday night...9pm!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

mrouija said:


> Yes, at Porky's on 410 and Callaghan on Saturday night...9pm!


Kool bro thanks! going out there for the hop!!:h5:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

mrouija said:


> Yes, at Porky's on 410 and Callaghan on Saturday night...9pm!


What's the pay out on the car hop also what classes will y'all have


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

QUOTE=73monte;14673220]


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If there are 3 entries in the class, the hop will pay out $250 per class (again, minimum of 3 entries per class):
Single pump, double pump, truck hop, car dance.....


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

ready for the show illegal toys cc will be in the house:boink:


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

GOOD TIMES SAN ANTONIO WILL BE THERE, THANKS WEGO FAMILY! :wave: :h5:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

See you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes sir it's gone be a good one


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

We are getting BIG feed back from our customers here @ Usa Motorsports . Its gonna be a GREAT SHOW!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Let's do it


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn I havent been on layitlow in a whole min but yeaa pre registered and ill see everyone there


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

1 week away :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Since we couldn't do the hop at the venue on Sunday, the hop is going to be Saturday night around 9pm (probably start at 9:30) at Porky's on 410 and Callaghan (just up the road from the show). The WEGO dancer will be out there as well. Hope to see everyone out there, and right after the hop, we will be buying about 10 pitchers or so inside Porky's, so come in and have a drink with us.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

mrouija said:


> Since we couldn't do the hop at the venue on Sunday, the hop is going to be Saturday night around 9pm (probably start at 9:30) at Porky's on 410 and Callaghan (just up the road from the show). The WEGO dancer will be out there as well. Hope to see everyone out there, and right after the hop, we will be buying about 10 pitchers or so inside Porky's, so come in and have a drink with us.


So where can we get rooms at


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

mrouija said:


> Since we couldn't do the hop at the venue on Sunday, the hop is going to be Saturday night around 9pm (probably start at 9:30) at Porky's on 410 and Callaghan (just up the road from the show). The WEGO dancer will be out there as well. Hope to see everyone out there, and right after the hop, we will be buying about 10 pitchers or so inside Porky's, so come in and have a drink with us.


 Sounds good to me


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

People's Choice said:


> So where can we get rooms at


x2 I might go check out USA Motorsports at the hop


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

theres rooms off of hwy 90 and military, less than 5 min away from the show. la quinta,red roof inn, holiday inn they start at $60-$90 a night.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Over 200 pre-registered....only one problem....the venue won't hold a lot more than that. We may have to move to "plan B" to get all the cars registered and participating in the show....


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

So I guess I can't show up Sunday and enter my car if I'm not pre-reg ??


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

RO1965 said:


> theres rooms off of hwy 90 and military, less than 5 min away from the show. la quinta,red roof inn, holiday inn they start at $60-$90 a night.:thumbsup:


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

People's Choice said:


> Thanks:thumbsup:


 Hey go ahead and pay for my rooms thanks man ur alright


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

mrouija said:


> Over 200 pre-registered....only one problem....the venue won't hold a lot more than that. We may have to move to "plan B" to get all the cars registered and participating in the show....


Nice! We'll be seeing you on Saturday night.:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm going to the venue tomorrow to take some final measurements. Our goal is to get everyone in (obviously, I can't guarantee that)...so I think you can still show up on Sunday morning!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Almost time can't wait


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

Geeting ready for this weekend:thumbsup: Rollerz Only


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

See you guys there


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

over 200 pre registered already


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

mrouija said:


> Looking at the Vegas results....looks like we will have the 2011 TRUCK OF THE YEAR, 2011 BIKE OF THE YEAR, and a resurrected legend "ALL WRAPPED UP" in the building!


 You can add the 2 time back to back trike of the year to that list of champions I just pulled up last night from my 15 hr drive


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Half way there


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wen is pre reg over????


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

*Car Hop is tonight at Porkys on Callaghan and 410! If you need directions call me at 210-630-3641*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey girl? how have you been..!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Just busy taking care of my son... life as a parent is crazy!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TonyO said:


> You can add the 2 time back to back trike of the year to that list of champions I just pulled up last night from my 15 hr drive


:thumbsup: Nice Tony....putting in that OT I see. :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Tony had a trailer full of 12" bikes with him, too. Caught a Chucky sighting too, but man I was ready to go eat when we were done setting up.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Tony had a trailer full of 12" bikes with him, too. Caught a Chucky sighting too, but man I was ready to go eat when we were done setting up.


:thumbsup:

* What about some hop pics? Hook a guy up please! lol*


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I only caught the last two trucks, 210 hard hitters got it on the bumper. Above all styles flamed out before they started. Go the rear up, then boom... Big ol ball of fire and the rear dropped.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

UnifieD at setup


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Good turnout but sorry ass parking. They bunched up all the cars. It's all about $$$. Not about showing your ride  what a waste of my time.


----------



## papabeardsanjuan (Jul 14, 2011)

any more pics for us down in the rio grand valley


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

I COULDNT MAKE IT THIS YEAR.... NOW I WANNA SEE PICS!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What about the S2S challenge?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Good show but yes they did bunch the cars up outside. But other then that good show.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leal bros won the s2s challenge.Brown Impressions truck won best overall and i think best Lowrider truck, tooAll Wrapped Up got best Lowrider.Rollerz got most members. Lunch money got best trike.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Leal bros won the s2s challenge.Brown Impressions truck won best overall and i think best Lowrider truck, tooAll Wrapped Up got best Lowrider.Rollerz got most members. Lunch money got best trike.


:thumbsup: That's what's up. They could still make the WEGO club of the year. There is still another show left. I guess we will see what happens. It will be close. :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Good show lots of bad ass rides and bikes lots of bikes


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

UnifieD










The First Temptation (Red bike) got 3rd place street. Not of This World (Blue bike) got 2nd place street. 

Bike from Callejeros got 1st.


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Illegal toys cc in San Antonio


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* More pics please! Thanks.*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Sorry for the parking...we take full responsibility for that. I know the assumption is it's about the money, but the goal was to get in as many rides as possible...we still had to turn cars away due to lack of space. We will be looking for a larger venue in 2012. We learn from our mistakes, and appreciate the support.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Congrats on the Leal Bros for another Stock 2 Stun win. They've had an incredible year!

Some pics of the show are already posted on the WEGO facebook page (facebook.com/wegotour)


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Gonna post pics later today.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

mrouija said:


> Congrats on the Leal Bros for another Stock 2 Stun win. They've had an incredible year!
> 
> Some pics of the show are already posted on the WEGO facebook page (facebook.com/wegotour)


* I have heard people say that "They are the new guys in town" but the truth is that they have been doing this for a while already. Just glad everyone else is getting to see their talent. As far as a traditional style lowrider, Freddy has put togeather one heck of a ride. I know it's not everyone's style but I really do like the car. Congrats guy's!*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

wow.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

phone pics, and i didn't get too many from outside but I'll post some more in a bit.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Good pictures so far!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

That looks to be all the pics i have of the cars.




























































































Callejeros


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Congradulations to everyone that placed yesterday.. now lookin forward to Houston :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

miggy254 said:


> Congradulations to everyone that placed yesterday.. now lookin forward to Houston :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*I couldn't make the show but if anyone has more pics please post*


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

Mack10 said:


> *I couldn't make the show but if anyone has more pics please post*


x 2


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

mrouija said:


> Congrats on the Leal Bros for another Stock 2 Stun win. They've had an incredible year!
> 
> Some pics of the show are already posted on the WEGO facebook page (facebook.com/wegotour)


*Nice Pics *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

mrouija said:


> Sorry for the parking...we take full responsibility for that. I know the assumption is it's about the money, but the goal was to get in as many rides as possible...we still had to turn cars away due to lack of space. We will be looking for a larger venue in 2012. We learn from our mistakes, and appreciate the support.


And a special building for the bikes? :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Chucky was feeling pretty good Saturday night :roflmao:


----------



## viejitosrgv (Jul 17, 2008)

well it was a last minute thing for me but i made it anyways.....VIEJITOS RIO GRANDE VALLEY IN THE HOUSE!








HERE WITH CHINGO BLING AND VALLUCOS FINEZT FROM BIKER BRAS








VALLUCOS FINEZT BIKER BRAS CALANDER MODEL








LEAVING THE 956 RIO GRANDE VALLEY TO SAN ANTO FOR THE SHOW


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------

